# Has anyone got Bluetooth streaming and Open Auto Pro working with a Dayton DSP-408?



## DavidBanner (May 14, 2021)

I am in the process of trying to build a custom head unit using Open Auto Pro and a Pi 4B. Plan A is to stream from the Pi to a Dayton DSP-408 via bluetooth.

I have managed to connect the Pi and DSP-408 via bluetooth and can play audio from OpenAuto Pro, problem is that I am lots of glitches and drop outs. I can play from VLC player in the Pi without these issues if I exit OAP, if it's still running in the background the glitching issue remains.

Would love to hear from anyone who has tried this in the past or has some suggestions on how to fix the issue - thanks in advance


----------



## Alain93 (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe don't use BT, use an Hifiberry DAC, for instance, with RCA cables.


----------



## DavidBanner (May 14, 2021)

Yes, it looks like plan B which is to run a USB cable to the boot and connect a USB soundcard is now going to be plan A

Was hoping to use the DAC in the DSP-408 and avoid an extra conversion stage but I have some high quality USB sound cards kicking about so it's not a big deal.


----------



## DavidBanner (May 14, 2021)

Got the BT working! I swapped the generic bluetooth module for a UGREEN branded version and it's working now


----------

